# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products  24 June 2011 Micro-Box AIO V2.0.1.8 REPAIR BUGS OF UPDATE BOX !!

## mohamed73

24 June 2011 Micro-Box AIO V2.0.1.8 
REPAIR UPDATE:
Update firmware error repaired
and freeze on start repaired!  
Take it from here : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Answer here : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Check الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] for more news!

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

